# Skype Support



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi i just saw a skype support thread but it seems dead and I decided to start a new one. I feel that the skype group should go along the lines like this.
We add each other on skype*the obvious* 
We listen to each others stories and give advice to help each other out
We start by texting each other than when a person feels gradually comfortable we move on to voice or video chat 
We keep each others progress in check and help each other progress

Thats all i can think of now but any other suggestions im willing to implement to our group. Also add your skype and a little intro about yourself so we can know what were dealing with xD

A little about me. Im 18 years old and I have a fear of meeting new people and I think its because of some early problems of moving alot as a kid and not being able to keep my friends and I need to overcome that and I hope you guys can help me out.

Add your skype Ill add you later on during the day.


----------

